# My SSS red is berried!!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Picked up a very nice SSS from Kin a few weeks back, and today I found out its a she and she's got a lot of eggs on her! 

She wasn't berried last week as I noticed her (at the time I thought it was a he) flitting around the tank and jumping on others....but in fact she was the one getting jumped on 

I now have 3 berried females in my 7 gallon cube tank and only have 8 shrimps in this one. I am extremely happy with the Fluval substrate for shrimps as this is the first time I have actually seen/kept a berried female!

Now hopefully the ladies will present me with some nice little ones. The shrimps in this tank are all Hinos, double Hinos and 2 Mosura's, so maybe I will get something nice out of this cross.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Congrats on your berried ladies!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I get so lost when it comes to shrimpies but congrats!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

any pics?????????


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Sorry, but this lady and the other 2 have taken to hiding under the dragon lace rock and don't come out very often. IF she does I will try to grab a pic...I tried before but it came out all fuzzy...Im not good at taking pictures all that well.


----------

